# Magic Eraser Safe??



## Ever Inquisitive

I was wondering if the Mr. Clean Magic Erasers are safe to use in tanks? It never seems like there is any chemical in them, but I want to be sure. QVC also has melamine blocks that seem to be the same thing: http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...-Water-Activated-Cleaning-Blocks#BVQAWidgetID

Any experience/info on these products would be really helpful. Thanks!


----------



## JustLikeAPill

There is an old kind and a new kind with detergent in them. The old kind (detergent free) is awesome and I use them all the time. Indispensable for general tank maintenance, IMO. 

The generic ones work, also, but don't last as long.


----------



## Ever Inquisitive

Thanks for the heads up  Is there a way to differentiate between the new and old?


----------



## wi_blue

Really? You use the eraser in the tank? Like, cleaning away the lime, calcium, algea?


----------



## JustLikeAPill

When you use them they gradually disintegrate and flatten and get dirty so you will know when it's time to throw them away, promise.

Wi-blue, yep, inside and outside the tank. Totally safe for glass and acrylic. It removes algae and mneral deposits like no one's business. I would rather use a magic eraser over a razor blade for algae any day. 

I have a mist type-R tank where the back is rounded at the back corners and using a razor isn't really easy anyway. The eraser conforms to the rounded edges great!


----------



## Silvering

I never would have thought to use these inside the tank! Whenever I use them to clean stuff (scuffs on walls, etc), they leave little bits of themselves all over. But I guess if I scrubbed before/during water change, that wouldn't be an issue for the inside of the tank. Or maybe that doesn't happen if you scrub smooth things like glass?


----------



## JustLikeAPill

It doesn't happen as badly as rubbing something rough. The filter will catch whatever microscopic particles fall off anyway. 

You cant see them in the water and it is inert anyway. I use them all the time. I like them because they "grab" the algae instead of letting it float around in the water, then just rinse it out (maybe with some h202) and let it dry out.


----------



## wi_blue

That is AWSOME! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ever Inquisitive

Oops, i should clairfy, is there a way to tell between detergent and non? As in do they look the same or do they have diff. packaging?


----------



## JustLikeAPill

There are four kinds, original,extra power, bath scrubber and kitchen scrubber.

Bath and kitchen scrubbers have detergents in them. Don't use those.

Original and extra power are safe to use. I Prefer original because it's easier to clean in the corners because it is just a rectangular block of melamine foam with "sharp" edges.

Extra power has wavy edges and a textured side with little raised bumps which aren't so good for cleaning aquarium glass compared to the original easer. It is 50% stronger though.


----------



## oRiN999

good info i'll have to try this


----------



## Ever Inquisitive

Ohhh, thanks  That helps alot


----------



## Silvering

I had some generic Wal-Mart ones on hand so I used a new one to scrub the algae off the glass during today's water change - it works wonders! And it's silicone-safe. I will never use anything else ever again.  I especially love that the eraser gets the algae out of the scratches in the glass - my planted tank came to me used and quite scratched, and the credit card I was using before doesn't do a good job on scratches.


----------



## JustLikeAPill

Told you you would like it! It really wipes it away without much effort.


----------



## Ever Inquisitive

I cant wait to get some now


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR

That is a neat idea! Thanks for the info. I might have to try that!


----------



## Coleen Henderson

Thaks for your nice information, But the Mr. Clean magic eraser is not bad at all. All of the stains can be eliminated with either the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser or a melamine sponge. This Magic Eraser is a unique tool that may assist you in cleaning the affected surface of any contaminants, including dirt, stains, grout, mold, and others. It also functions in a crucial circumstance.


----------



## imported_John

I have an uneasy feeling about this discussion and how it might pertain to acrylic tanks. 



Coleen Henderson said:


> This Magic Eraser


This article is specific for glass. 




JustLikeAPill said:


> Totally safe for glass and acrylic.


Do you have a reference for this statement? Maybe first-hand experience? A scratch on acrylic is pretty much forever. Removing it would be a major job.

Thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

imported_John said:


> I have an uneasy feeling about this discussion and how it might pertain to acrylic tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> This article is specific for glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a reference for this statement? Maybe first-hand experience? A scratch on acrylic is pretty much forever. Removing it would be a major job.
> 
> Thanks


Hi @imported_John

I agree, I would be concerned using a 'Magic Eraser' on an acrylic tank. Magic Erasers are made from melamine foam which has been expanded and compressed. It is abrasive, like sandpaper, and has abrasiveness equivalent to 3000 to 5000 grit sandpaper which although a 'very light' grittiness could cause 'clouding' of acrylic if rubbed hard and long enough. I have used melamine foam 'erasers' for about 5 years or so but never on my acrylic tank. I found the best ones for both performance and price to be on Ebay. I like the heavy duty 1" thick erasers for about $0.60 each. "20 PACK Magic Sponge Eraser Heavy Duty Extra Power Pro Melamine Foam 1" Thick". -Roy


----------



## Michael

I have an uneasy feeling about this discussion because it is a zombie thread, originally from 2011, resurrected only 4 days ago.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hey @Michael 

A lot of folks, including members in my local club, are still not familiar with using Melamine Foam as one of our weapons against algae. It is good against 'softer algae', even spot algae, but I still have to dig out my scraper with a razor blade to tackle dust algae - darn stuff is stubborn! -Roy


----------



## Fake_Buce777

Ever Inquisitive said:


> Thanks for the heads up  Is there a way to differentiate between the new and old?


Smell? What they do, when introduced into water? Might be the first two things to check before the tank, one might think…..


----------

